
How Did Paul Krugman Get It So Wrong? (2011) [pdf] - Tomte
http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/ecaf_2077.pdf
======
irickt
Here's the article that Cochrane is criticizing:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/magazine/06Economic-t.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/magazine/06Economic-t.html)

